# Colnago C-line H-fit



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Taking a page from Trek, Colnago now has a 'high' geometry, more head tube height, shorter effective top tube. While this may be a good option for some riders of limited flexibility, I can't help but think this is a nod a higher percentage of their riders now being over 40 or 50. Colnago C line is already between Trek's H1 & H2, so never really that aggressive. Maybe they'll come out with smaller non-sloping tubes.

GEOMETRY C60


----------

